# Movie question: station in "Benjamin Button"



## John Bredin

In the movie "The Curious Case of Benjamin Button," there's a prominent scene in the beginning of the movie, and a brief one later on, set in an old neoclassical (white marble, pillars, etc.) train station that in the movie is the New Orleans railway station. The main hall or waiting room was about the right size station for a city of New Orleans's size; that is, it's not a *huge* space like Grand Central in New York or Chicago Union Station.

Now it's clearly not the present 1950's-built New Orleans station, but the movie *was* filmed extensively in New Orleans. The green St. Charles Avenue streetcars make several appearances, for instance.

The station is shown from the outside as well as the main hall, so while the interior shot *may* have just been a sound-stage, *some* real neoclassical building was used for the exterior and I would be surprised if it didn't have a large lobby suitable for doubling as a train station waiting room.

So, does anyone who's seen the movie know what building "played" the New Orleans station in "Benjamin Button"? Is it a bank or government building in New Orleans? Is it a real train station in some other mid-sized city?


----------



## MrFSS

John Bredin said:


> In the movie "The Curious Case of Benjamin Button," there's a prominent scene in the beginning of the movie, and a brief one later on, set in an old neoclassical (white marble, pillars, etc.) train station that in the movie is the New Orleans railway station. The main hall or waiting room was about the right size station for a city of New Orleans's size; that is, it's not a *huge* space like Grand Central in New York or Chicago Union Station.
> Now it's clearly not the present 1950's-built New Orleans station, but the movie *was* filmed extensively in New Orleans. The green St. Charles Avenue streetcars make several appearances, for instance.
> 
> The station is shown from the outside as well as the main hall, so while the interior shot *may* have just been a sound-stage, *some* real neoclassical building was used for the exterior and I would be surprised if it didn't have a large lobby suitable for doubling as a train station waiting room.
> 
> So, does anyone who's seen the movie know what building "played" the New Orleans station in "Benjamin Button"? Is it a bank or government building in New Orleans? Is it a real train station in some other mid-sized city?


I haven't seen the film, but *IMDB* say it was filmed in these locations:

Cambodia 

Cité du Cinéma, Montréal, Québec, Canada (studio) 

Donaldsonville, Louisiana, USA 

India 

Laplace, Louisiana, USA 

Los Angeles, California, USA 

Mandeville, Louisiana, USA (English Channel beach shots) 

Montréal, Québec, Canada 

Morgan City, Louisiana, USA 

New Orleans, Louisiana, USA 

St. Thomas, U.S. Virgin Islands


----------



## GG-1

John Bredin said:


> In the movie "The Curious Case of Benjamin Button," there's a prominent scene in the beginning of the movie, and a brief one later on, set in an old neoclassical (white marble, pillars, etc.) train station that in the movie is the New Orleans railway station. The main hall or waiting room was about the right size station for a city of New Orleans's size; that is, it's not a *huge* space like Grand Central in New York or Chicago Union Station.
> 
> So, does anyone who's seen the movie know what building "played" the New Orleans station in "Benjamin Button"? Is it a bank or government building in New Orleans? Is it a real train station in some other mid-sized city?


Aloha

This Link to a movie database is as close as I had time to find. Good luck

Addition

Looking further I found the answer, It is Grand Central Terminal NYC Here is the link to answer.


----------



## John Bredin

MrFSS said:


> I haven't seen the film, but IMDB say it was filmed in these locations:





GG-1 said:


> Looking further I found the answer, It is Grand Central Terminal NYC Here is the link to answer.


I went to IMDB first, *before* I posted here, so I saw both the location list and the opinion on the "goofs" page that it was Grand Central Terminal. Whoever posted that on IMDB clearly believes that neoclassical train station = GCT. 

The building used for the exterior shot was definitely *not* GCT, not by its size or its appearance except for it being generically neoclassical. Also, unless they used some smaller waiting room off the enormous main hall at GCT, the interior room wasn't remotely big enough. As I stated in my original posting:



> The main hall or waiting room was about the right size station for a city of New Orleans's size; that is, it's not a *huge* space like Grand Central in New York or Chicago Union Station.


(Underline added).


----------



## GG-1

John Bredin said:


> MrFSS said:
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't seen the film, but IMDB say it was filmed in these locations:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GG-1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looking further I found the answer, It is Grand Central Terminal NYC Here is the link to answer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I went to IMDB first, *before* I posted here, so I saw both the location list and the opinion on the "goofs" page that it was Grand Central Terminal. Whoever posted that on IMDB clearly believes that neoclassical train station = GCT.
> 
> The building used for the exterior shot was definitely *not* GCT, not by its size or its appearance except for it being generically neoclassical. Also, unless they used some smaller waiting room off the enormous main hall at GCT, the interior room wasn't remotely big enough. As I stated in my original posting:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The main hall or waiting room was about the right size station for a city of New Orleans's size; that is, it's not a *huge* space like Grand Central in New York or Chicago Union Station.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> (Underline added).
Click to expand...

Aloha Again

Well your comment challenged me. I located the Locations manager that worked on that movie and called him to ask about the movie. The exterior was the Court property at toulan(spelling based on Davids accent) & Broad. the Platform was built as a set on a siding and the train was from The Louisiana Steam train Assoc. the interior of the waiting room was also a set


----------



## jackal

GG-1 said:


> John Bredin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrFSS said:
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't seen the film, but IMDB say it was filmed in these locations:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GG-1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looking further I found the answer, It is Grand Central Terminal NYC Here is the link to answer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I went to IMDB first, *before* I posted here, so I saw both the location list and the opinion on the "goofs" page that it was Grand Central Terminal. Whoever posted that on IMDB clearly believes that neoclassical train station = GCT.
> 
> The building used for the exterior shot was definitely *not* GCT, not by its size or its appearance except for it being generically neoclassical. Also, unless they used some smaller waiting room off the enormous main hall at GCT, the interior room wasn't remotely big enough. As I stated in my original posting:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The main hall or waiting room was about the right size station for a city of New Orleans's size; that is, it's not a *huge* space like Grand Central in New York or Chicago Union Station.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> (Underline added).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Aloha Again
> 
> Well your comment challenged me. I located the Locations manager that worked on that movie and called him to ask about the movie. The exterior was the Court property at toulan(spelling based on Davids accent) & Broad. the Platform was built as a set on a siding and the train was from The Louisiana Steam train Assoc. the interior of the waiting room was also a set
Click to expand...

Now THAT'S dedication to this forum!! Great job, Eric!


----------



## George Harris

"Toulan" ? ? ? Based on the other information in your post, I would guess that this would also be a place in Louisiana, but, I have worked in South Louisiana and have a fairly good ear for the accent and I still cannot guess what the real spelling and name of this place is.


----------



## John Bredin

GG-1 said:


> Aloha Again
> Well your comment challenged me. I located the Locations manager that worked on that movie and called him to ask about the movie. The exterior was the Court property at toulan(spelling based on Davids accent) & Broad. the Platform was built as a set on a siding and the train was from The Louisiana Steam train Assoc. the interior of the waiting room was also a set


Thanks! Googling "New Orleans courthouse Tulane Broad" got me a picture of the former courthouse in question, and it's definitely the "station" in the movie.

And as *jackal* said, you definitely went above & beyond! I just thought someone on this forum who lived in or was familiar with New Orleans would have seen both the movie and the building. I didn't expect actual research, other than the internet kind.


----------



## PetalumaLoco

John Bredin said:


> GG-1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Aloha Again
> Well your comment challenged me. I located the Locations manager that worked on that movie and called him to ask about the movie. The exterior was the Court property at toulan(spelling based on Davids accent) & Broad. the Platform was built as a set on a siding and the train was from The Louisiana Steam train Assoc. the interior of the waiting room was also a set
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! Googling "New Orleans courthouse Tulane Broad" got me a picture of the former courthouse in question, and it's definitely the "station" in the movie.
> 
> And as *jackal* said, you definitely went above & beyond! I just thought someone on this forum who lived in or was familiar with New Orleans would have seen both the movie and the building. I didn't expect actual research, other than the internet kind.
Click to expand...

Is this it? I haven't seen the movie yet.

Here's a Google Street View.


----------



## John Bredin

PetalumaLoco said:


> Is this it? I haven't seen the movie yet.Here's a Google Street View.


Yes, that's the place. The view in the first link emphasizes the Art Deco-ish end(s) of the building, while the movie focused on the long neoclassical facade facing Tulane Avenue. For good reason: the station in the movie is supposed to be a *brand*-new station in 1918, so a little early for Art Deco.


----------



## PetalumaLoco

John Bredin said:


> PetalumaLoco said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is this it? I haven't seen the movie yet.Here's a Google Street View.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, that's the place. The view in the first link emphasizes the Art Deco-ish end(s) of the building, while the movie focused on the long neoclassical facade facing Tulane Avenue. For good reason: the station in the movie is supposed to be a *brand*-new station in 1918, so a little early for Art Deco.
Click to expand...

Ok, I "cruised" down Tulane in"street view". Got to see the movie one of these days...


----------



## George Harris

"Toulan" ? ? ? Tulane. Of course <slaps head>


----------



## GG-1

George Harris said:


> "Toulan" ? ? ? Tulane. Of course <slaps head>


Aloha

And at first I thought David had said 2 lane and Broad. But then I realised he had not paused and I thought it was one word.

BTW I have never had the chance to visit NOL other than passing through on the Sunset Limited.



John Bredin said:


> Thanks! Googling "New Orleans courthouse Tulane Broad" got me a picture of the former courthouse in question, and it's definitely the "station" in the movie.
> And as jackal said, you definitely went above & beyond! I just thought someone on this forum who lived in or was familiar with New Orleans would have seen both the movie and the building. I didn't expect actual research, other than the internet kind.


Only made 3 phone calls and one was to the wrong office (stage hands instead of Studio mechanics) The correct union Office referred me to the Locations Manager David. David And I have never met but we both worked with the Hawaii 5-0 Locations Manager so it was a pleasant conversation, So I had fun with it also.

Eric


----------



## nola girl

John,

To answer your question, that is New Orleans Courthouse located on Tulane ave. It is located between Claiborne and Broad. It was never a train station, but they certainly were able to make it look like one! It is truly a beautiful building and I am fortunate to see it almost everyday. hope this helps!



John Bredin said:


> In the movie "The Curious Case of Benjamin Button," there's a prominent scene in the beginning of the movie, and a brief one later on, set in an old neoclassical (white marble, pillars, etc.) train station that in the movie is the New Orleans railway station. The main hall or waiting room was about the right size station for a city of New Orleans's size; that is, it's not a *huge* space like Grand Central in New York or Chicago Union Station.
> Now it's clearly not the present 1950's-built New Orleans station, but the movie *was* filmed extensively in New Orleans. The green St. Charles Avenue streetcars make several appearances, for instance.
> 
> The station is shown from the outside as well as the main hall, so while the interior shot *may* have just been a sound-stage, *some* real neoclassical building was used for the exterior and I would be surprised if it didn't have a large lobby suitable for doubling as a train station waiting room.
> 
> So, does anyone who's seen the movie know what building "played" the New Orleans station in "Benjamin Button"? Is it a bank or government building in New Orleans? Is it a real train station in some other mid-sized city?


----------



## ryan

idk if anyway cares about this but im from around the new orleans area and the house that served as the nursing home is on the corner of fourth street and coliseum street. its off of st. charles av. i passed by it today


----------



## ryan

ryan said:


> idk if anyway cares about this but im from around the new orleans area and the house that served as the nursing home is on the corner of fourth street and coliseum street. its off of st. charles av. i passed by it today



also, i forgot to say the scene where daisy dances and benjamin watches is in audobon park right across from the zoo. its a nice little freestanding canopy facing a pond. i saw that today too


----------

